#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  應徵版主.........

## PandaTwo

嗯嗯.......
之前因為看各版面都已經有板主了...(不知道KIBA的有的算是暫時掛名的)
加上那篇徵求版主的在公佈欄裡是沉到了滿下面去....
所以也沒注意到有這樣的訊息.....
^^

想應徵好文欣賞的版主......
要說抱負嘛........
對板上的文章,大概就是嚴重離題文分離...
在看不合版旨的將之搬移到正確的版面...
還有就是減輕KIBA的負擔吧.....
 :Smile:

----------


## 狼王白牙

PandaTwo 有多年的網站經驗, 最近又自己架論壇

這麼有經驗當然沒理由拒絕.

那麼請至該版報到吧.

----------

